# Using a Taig For Segmenting



## dogcatcher (Jun 20, 2018)

This will give you all some ideas.  It is basically a Taig mini lathe with milling attachment on the cross slide.  The other Taig extra is the collet chuck and some router bits.  

https://www.facebook.com/woodworkin...U3NDAxMDE4MDk1NzA6Vks6MTg4Mjk0OTkxMTc1NTI1Mw/


----------



## mark james (Jun 20, 2018)

Great video.  I added that project to my "Will never attempt, but admire" list.  :redface:


----------

